# Gorton 8D in Austin



## Z2V (Jun 9, 2018)

Looks like PO went ghetto on the motor conversion.
https://austin.craigslist.org/tls/6612332548.html


----------



## Silverbullet (Jun 9, 2018)

It may be a three phase conversion , the type that runs the motor up to speed to generate the third leg on three phase.


----------



## dlane (Jun 10, 2018)

Machine cool , ghetto isn’t, could be brought back.


----------



## Z2V (Jun 10, 2018)

I’ll be in RI all next week. If it’s still listed when I get back I’ll go take a look at it.  It’s less than 10 miles from my home.


----------

